# Best rings, mounting 1" Swarovski



## CaptDocHoliday

Looking for input on the best rings and base I can get. Mounting a 4-12x50 Swarovski Z3 (1" tube) to a Weatherby S2 (.243). This is my first High $ scope, so I want to make sure I do it right.

Also, any suggestions as to an accomplished gun smith that will mount it for me. I typically mount my own scopes, but again, I want this done right without marring up the scope with rings marks. Located in SW Houston.

Thanks!


----------



## Bottomsup

Kelbly and no other.


----------



## nasakid

Badger Ordnance is the best made IMHO. Leupold Mark 4 and LaRue rings are top notch, as well.


----------



## Ernest

The best? Well, that subject to debate. Kelbly is certainly a big part of that debate. Badger O. deserves mention as well. Same with Ken Ferrell and maybe even Nightforce. Maybe.


----------



## prarie dog

The quick and easy answer in my experience is Kelbly's, they are spendy though. I would only use them on a scope of that quality if the bases and the ring bottoms mounted up absolutely true. If you can't get that then I'd probably use the Burris rings with the inserts, they definately won't scratch your scope.


----------



## okierifleman

The Larue and Badger are fine if you want to put a rail on your gun, but for a true hunting rifle, they dont come much better than Talley.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Leopold dove tail for me .Deer hunted 22 years in a row never an issue for my vx111 on a 7mm ultrmag.


----------



## redexpress

I put Talley on my last one, and like them. I can't stand bases that hang over the action opening.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Where are you all having it mounted in Houston. I want a pro to do this one.


----------



## Muddskipper

Carters has mounted two scopes for us ... both had cross hairs not level ...

But they have good prices on guns


----------



## okierifleman

I do my own.


----------



## spurgersalty

Doc, buy a mounting tool kit and DIY. That way you know it was done right and the eye relief set for you not someone else.


----------



## Bottomsup

There is no such thing as level mounting. What are you going to go off of? The action rarely has the bases true or level IMO and the receiver is rarely square in the stock or square with the butt plate. This has always bugged the hell out of me but I had to live with it. One good friend who used to do pillar bedding and testing on some Shillen barrels told me that he mounts the bases then lays a level across them. When its level he sets the scope in the lower rings and looks for a vertical line like the corner of a building far away to line up the vertical cross hair with. 

I would always line hone the rings after mounting to make sure they are true to each other. You dont want a one piece base to jump the action as this can cause a bind or pressure on the action and or base if the base to action fit isnt perfect. Same for honing rings is to make sure they are true after mounting so as to not to put a bind on the scope.

Most people way over tighten the bases and rings. This is the number one way scope tubes are marked by the rings.


----------



## spurgersalty

Bottomsup said:


> There is no such thing as level mounting. What are you going to go off of? The action rarely has the bases true or level IMO and the receiver is rarely square in the stock or square with the butt plate. This has always bugged the hell out of me but I had to live with it. One good friend who used to do pillar bedding and testing on some Shillen barrels told me that he mounts the bases then lays a level across them. When its level he sets the scope in the lower rings and looks for a vertical line like the corner of a building far away to line up the vertical cross hair with.
> 
> I would always line hone the rings after mounting to make sure they are true to each other. You dont want a one piece base to jump the action as this can cause a bind or pressure on the action and or base if the base to action fit isnt perfect. Same for honing rings is to make sure they are true after mounting so as to not to put a bind on the scope.
> 
> Most people way over tighten the bases and rings. This is the number one way scope tubes are marked by the rings.


I tighten to scope mount specs with a torque wrench. I then set a 4' level (leveled) 100 yards out and after leveling the base, I check off of the turrets versus the 4' level so I'm checking vertical versus horizontal. To date, no problems. From there, I set the eye relief to the "comfort zone".


----------

